# Screen Tearing in media players



## zdevex (May 19, 2006)

I have been having a problem with screen tearing in video on QuickTime and realplayer even with v-sync always on in my graphics card settings. It is more noticeable on certain videos. I have also noticed it on my iTunes visualizer.

Any help is much appreciated.

p.s. I don't know if this is the exactly right place to post this but I figure that you guys might no more than the average joe about video players.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is this in fullscreen or in the media player or on webpages?

What format are the videos? avi, mpg, mov, etc

Try updating your graphics drivers.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What type of monitor do you have and what's the refresh rate of it?


----------



## zdevex (May 19, 2006)

It happens in all modes, web page, stand alone, full screen.

The files are MPEG-4 files or .mp4 files.

I have a sony lcd with a refresh rate of 75 hz.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm thinking it may be the refresh rate of the LCD panel. Some of the older ones will tear simply because the rate at which they redraw the pixels is slow. The best ones out there are now in the range of 2ms (2 milliseconds).


----------

